# A-England Nail Polish Swatches Lady of The Lake and Tristam



## Diava (Mar 24, 2011)

A-England is a new British Nail Polish Brand, and all their nail polishes are named for Arthurian Legends, they had a special 20% off offer on facebook recently so I simply couldn't resist trying out a couple of their polishes, the two I chose are Tristam and Lady Of The Lake (I do have a full review with more photographs on my blog)

*Tristam*





2 coats

*Lady Of The Lake*





2 coats

A-England Official Site: http://www.a-england.co.uk/

both polishes are packed with Holographic shimmer, I absolutely love these colours, they're not like any in my collection, I'm seriously looking forward to checking out more from this brand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope you guys like the swatches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Diava

X


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 24, 2011)

Those are GORGEOUS colors.  I love them.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 24, 2011)

I agree!! This is gorgeous! Im going to have to order some myself!!


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 24, 2011)

Great colors!! I specially like the blue one.


----------



## llehsal (Mar 24, 2011)

Love these!!!!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 24, 2011)

Okay, Just checked it out... while I love the colors and names, I just can't dish out the $$ right now.

When did nail polish get soo darn expensive?!

A note about me: I have been getting my nails done for years, and the recent economy and my S/O's job loss put us on a tight budget.  So, I decided to get the nails removed and do my own nails from now on.  So, Im starting my nail polish collections from square one and the prices are scaring me!  In the long run, I know its much more affordable than getting my nails done, but I'm just not used to these prices.


----------



## Diava (Mar 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, Just checked it out... while I love the colors and names, I just can't dish out the $$ right now.
> 
> ...


 I do know how u feel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but over here in the UK most non-drugstore polishes are unfortunately ludicrously pricey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" / OPI usually retails at Â£10 over here (there are some supplies stores like sallys and stock shop where its slightly cheaper) and there are some brands that go well over the Â£10 mark, I never understand how polish that retails in the states at $4.99 can be 3 times the price over here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> even with the delivery charge ordering certain polishes from the states always works out so much cheaper, even drug store polishes are slowly creeping up in price over here, we probably pay the same for drugstore as you guys do for the big brands :'( wahhhhhhh


----------



## LadyDragonFire (Mar 24, 2011)

I totally love Tristam!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 26, 2011)

I love these!!! I wish I could buy these colors myself.


----------

